# Liberty Bell badge..



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 4, 2013)

Id like to see one in full amazing color!!!.. Wow


----------



## vintage2wheel (Dec 4, 2013)

I would love to but to many repoppers out there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 4, 2013)

vintage2wheel said:


> I would love to but to many repoppers out there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free




Word........


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 4, 2013)

Geoff's (greenephantom) site has a pic of one but missing most of the paint. V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (Dec 4, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Word........




Excell.....


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 4, 2013)

vintage2wheel said:


> I would love to but to many repoppers out there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free




True that.
Chris


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 4, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> True that.
> Chris




I kind of take this a little personally honestly. Ive never nor would repop something rare. I don't even have the income to do so. Christ.... I understand why.. My apologies for asking.. Thanks for helping a newb. Guess im not a member of the secret Society of Schwinn yet lol....esh


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 4, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I kind of take this a little personally honestly. Ive never nor would repop something rare. I don't even have the income to do so. Christ.... I understand why.. My apologies for asking.. Thanks for helping a newb. Guess im not a member of the secret Society of Schwinn yet lol....esh




Okay, I hear you and I was joking and not a member of the Secret Schwinn Society.
Most of my bicycles in my permanent collection are in my gallery for reference and semi-frequently I do respond to requests for close ups and clarification.
I do not have a Liberty badge or would have responded differently, however, I also understand how someone might want to protect their investment that is negatively impacted with certain reproduction material.
Chris


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 4, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I kind of take this a little personally honestly. Ive never nor would repop something rare. I don't even have the income to do so. Christ.... I understand why.. My apologies for asking.. Thanks for helping a newb. Guess im not a member of the secret Society of Schwinn yet lol....esh




Obi-Wahh n use the force to toughen your skin


----------



## Coaster Brake (Dec 4, 2013)

Is this a different badge than the regular liberty badge?


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 4, 2013)

I think this is the badge in question. V/r Shawn


----------



## Coaster Brake (Dec 4, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> I think this is the badge in question. V/r Shawn



Cool, Thats a new one on me.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 4, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> I think this is the badge in question. V/r Shawn




Hahaha my evil plan worked buhahahaha.. Off to the acid etchers!!!.. By next week I will have drove the price down to 50 cents for an original....buhahahaha..


----------



## Coaster Brake (Dec 4, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Hahaha my evil plan worked buhahahaha.. Off to the acid etchers!!!.. By next week I will have drove the price down to 50 cents for an original....buhahahaha..




Put me down for 73.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 4, 2013)

Coaster Brake said:


> Cool, Thats a new one on me.




Yeah I thought it would have more color on it besides red.. Still a neat badge for non Schwinn marked style


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 4, 2013)

Evil plan? The pic was a cut and paste from another thread you commented on LOL


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 4, 2013)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Evil plan? The pic was a cut and paste from another thread you commented on LOL




Tough crowd!.. my attempt at humor apparently has struck a slight nerve.  Again, I would never repop a super uber rare item even if I was graced with the ability to do so. Just trying to learn is all...


----------



## vintage2wheel (Dec 4, 2013)

*like I said*

Exactly what I said most did not even know it existed  and now a pic as popped up and the rarity will continue to fade. they will be on the open market before no time.  

my NOS is now for sale


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 4, 2013)

vintage2wheel said:


> Exactly what I said most did not even know it existed  and now a pic as popped up and the rarity will continue to fade. they will be on the open market before no time.
> 
> my NOS is now for sale



Next time ill run all questions past the Schwinn lords club for approval!?... I will sacrifice my rear drum brake to achieve atonement for my sins oh lords.. Please spare me... Shaun please tell me you aren't serious.... Mark can you erase this thread before more eyes gaze upon this holy relic and its existence is known between more then 38 people...


----------



## vintage2wheel (Dec 4, 2013)

I could care less to be honest 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 4, 2013)

vintage2wheel said:


> I could care less to be honest
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free




I was just being a smart ass


----------

